# 5.7x28 for Ruger 57



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a Ruger 57 a few months ago a got a few boxes of ammo for around 28.50 for a box of 50. I have been looking to few a few more boxes and see that they are up to $40 for a box of 50. Just asking if anyone else sees that this is the average cost now for 5.7


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately, they jacked up the ammo prices.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

salisbury74 said:


> I bought a Ruger 57 a few months ago a got a few boxes of ammo for around 28.50 for a box of 50. I have been looking to few a few more boxes and see that they are up to $40 for a box of 50. Just asking if anyone else sees that this is the average cost now for 5.7


My favorite gun shop, in my area, had about 15 or so boxes in stock, for around 32 dollars a box...two days later? All gone. Sadly, I would venture that this ammo "McNasty" that is going on lately, is really hurting the exotic caliber market the most.


----------

